# Lunch again



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This lady said she was bringing mr corned beef an cabbage for lunch but I said thank you, no. I have a tomato salad for lunch. Today she brought corned beef & cabbage and said take it home for supper.

Yes, I love corned beef. But how do I stop this.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Tell her you appreciate the meals but you are on a diet [or other excuse] and it's more than you can eat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well, ah, no I'm not going to post that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> This lady said she was bringing mr corned beef an cabbage for lunch but I said thank you, no. I have a tomato salad for lunch. Today she brought corned beef & cabbage and said take it home for supper.
> 
> Yes, I love corned beef. But how do I stop this.



Is she strange otherwise?
All I can think of is an empty nester who needs to nurture someone. 

Or are you cute? :wink2:I think you said so once.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Would anyone sane actually say that about themself? :vs_laugh: 

You’re right about her wanting to nurture someone. She just likes doing things for people.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Would anyone sane actually say that about themself? :vs_laugh:
> 
> You’re right about her wanting to nurture someone. She just likes doing things for people.



You did say that. . . it was when the construction trucks were backing into your yard. Yes, I have that kind of memory, usually.:wink2:Sometimes a curse.
Tell her you're on a special diet. Um, thinking. Something it would be hard for her to look up. . . PKU? 



https://will.illinois.edu/news/stor...rare-disease.-why-doesnt-insurance-cover-them


I don't like lying, but this is a white lie for a good cause. Just a clear container of milk or almond milk plus lunch would do.:smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh you’re right, but it was a tongue in cheek comment. My daughter is like you. An example, I’ll refer to something which happened at the first of the month. She’ll say no it was July 31 so it was the end of last month. People like you are handy to know when you’re trying to recall something. 

I’ll be firmer next time she offers. She also asked if my daughter would like corn beef and I said thank you but she’s not a fan. Guess what, she brought a container of corn beef for her also.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe she has beginning dementia? People can sometimes stop understanding social cues.






Invite her to CBR.:wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Told her corn beef was delicious, she was so generous, {smile, smile} but....I’m going on a starvation diet until I lose 10 pounds for my doctors visit.

she said OK.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Told her corn beef was delicious, she was so generous, {smile, smile} but....I’m going on a starvation diet until I lose 10 pounds for my doctors visit.
> 
> she said OK.


:biggrin2: :vs_laugh:


----------

